# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  میتونم انتقالی بگیرم؟ خیلی واسم مهمه خواهشا بیاین

## Elin

*دوستان کسی میتونه از یک دانشگاه دولتی به یک دانشگاه دولتی که سطحش بالاتره انتقالی بگیره؟
من روزانه بروجرد قبول شدم
مهندسی کامپیوتر و رتبه 4000 منطقه 3 بودم
خیلی امید داشتم اصفهان قبول بشم و دوتا مشاور هم بهم گفتن قبول میشی ولی متاسفانه اینجوری نشد و من جایی قبول شدم که اصلا فکرش رو هم نمیکردم* :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): *
خودم از استان اصفهانم و از هر لحاظ مخصوصا رفت و آمد واسم بهتره
به نظرتون همچین چیزی اصلا امکان داره؟ چه مدت بعد از ثبت نام میتونم اقدام کنم؟
حتما باید کسی باشه که جاشو با من عوض کنه؟*

----------


## After4Ever

سال اول نمی شه بخون معدلت بالا باشه
سال دوم اگر شهریه شبانه رو بدی احتمالش هست

----------


## Elin

> سال اول نمی شه بخون معدلت بالا باشه
> سال دوم اگر شهریه شبانه رو بدی احتمالش هست


ممنون
یعنی روزانه نمیشه؟؟
بعد شبانه که میگین فقط شهریه میگیرن یا مدرکشم شبانه حساب میشه؟

----------


## RainBow

حداقل باید یه ترم بخونی
میتونی به عنوان مهمان هم در دانشگاه مبدا درس بخونی ک اینجوری باید چیزی حدود4میلیون توی هر ترمی بدی به دانشگاه!
برای انتقالی هم مبلغی میگیرن ولی نه به این اندازه
انتقالی رو به دانشگاهی که سطحش پایینتر باشه آسونتر میدن مخصوصا برای دخترا
ایناچیزایی بود که ازرییس دانشکده شهرمون شنیدم

----------


## AliVahedifar

سلام
من دانشگاه فردوسی مهندسی برق روزانه قبول شدم میخواستم ببینم چجوری میشه به برق دانشگاه تبریز انتقال بگیرم شهرمون 70 کیلومتریه تبریزه و بومی تبریز محسوب میشم ولی تو انتخاب رشته اول دانشگاه فردوسی رو زدم که حالا پشیمون هستم راه دور و دوری از خانواده داره اذیتم میکنه هرکی میدونه لطفا جواب بده
ممنون

----------

